# Tarpon 140 thoughts



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

took my new to me tarpon 140 out today. from the serial number i think its an 08 model. i built a rack for the truck and once complete took it to the river to paddle around a bit. my only issue was man handling that thing up onto the rack in the wind, hard not to look awkward doing it, maybe finesse will come with time. its my first sit on top so i cant really compare it to anything, but it was great. tracking straight was no problem. even had quite a few boat wakes/waves come my way and still went straight, right over the tops. very dry the whole time save for some water thru the scuppers which is no big deal. i can see why so many people like the 140, looking forward to getting it salty:thumbsup:


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'm planning to buy a Tarpon 140 when I find the right deal.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

you wont regret it. ive had mine for a month or so now and its great. taken plenty of waves over the front, the back, the sides... bone dry in the hull, so feel confident it can take rough water without worries of swamping. dont worry about a rudder either, i havent wished i one yet, it gets around great.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice yak! I used to have a 160 and it definitely liked to try spinning me around when the wind was blowing. It can be a pain, but you'll get used to it with more practice.

Alex


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Love my WS T14 both are from the 06ish time frame and still a great ride. Once you get used to the way she handles you can ride almost anything the gulf can push at you.

Stressless


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

I have ahd my Tarpon 140 for about 3 months now and love it. It's heavy compared to my Quetico 17 canoe but it's also very stable!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I bought a Tarpon 140 when they first came out back in 2004, but I sold it because I didn't like it's 65# physical weight. After fishing from it for 6 hours in 100+ degree summer heat, it was a bear to load back on top of my vehicle. After I sold it, I did some indepth research and found a faster and much lighter SOT kayak. An Ocean Kayak "Scupper Pro TW" which at 14' 9" long, 26" wide and weighing 55#, it's 9" longer, 2" narrower and 10# lighter in physical weight than a T-140. Easier to load after a hot day's fishing. I bought my SPTW in 2004 and still paddle and yak fish from it today. The only thing I can't do in my SPTW is stand up and sight cast from it because at 26" wide, it's too narrow. But, I do love it's speed. I can paddle a long way in a short amount of time.


----------

